# Off-Topic Discussion > Entertainment > Forum RP Games > RP Games Archive >  >  Matrix Spar: Oneironaut vs. Luminous

## Oneironaut Zero

He stood as a 6' 2" pillar upon the lightly padded floor of the of the digital karate dojo, dressed in an all black ninja dogi, exposing nothing but his head and his hands. The fabric hung loosely from his body, aside from where it was gripped by the black belt around his waist and where the cloth tucked into his soft, shin-high tabi shoes and the leather sleeves that covered his forearms. 

"Well...here we are..." he gave a subtle smile to Luminous, raising an eyebrow. "Go easy on me." It was obvious that he was being playfully sarcastic. He didn't want nor expect for Luminous to hold back. In fact, he was rather anxious to see what she was made of. Putting his heels together and straightening both arms at his sides, Oneironaut bent forward and presented her with a respectful bow, the smile never leaving his lips, eyes trained upon her because - whether friend or foe - one should never lower their eyes to an opponent. 

The dojo was rather spacious, decorated in traditional Japanese style with white, paper walls casting a stark contrast against the deep brown wood sectional paneling. The ceiling was roughly 50 feet high, a grid of wooden rafter beams layered about 10 feet from the ceiling. Across the floor spanned about a half inch of tweed cushion over the wooden base, an enormous yin-yang symbol woven into the material beneath their feet.

After a mere second, Oneironaut's body raised once again, standing at full attention. His head cocked to a slight angle, the smile turning into a competitive grin with his eyebrows lowering. 

"Reeeaadddyyyy?" 

With that, his grin disappeared, his center of gravity plummeting as his body fell down into a graceful drop stance. His arms stretched up over his back, legs spread low - left leg in front and his right bent behind him. Showing amazing flexibility, his face was a mere two feet from the floor - a position that, to the untrained eye, would seem quite debilitating. He, however, had a head full of possible maneuvers, his eyes watching Luminous to gauge which would be his first.

----------

